

Please contribute to usethesource.com - chuhnk
http://news.usethesource.com/news

======
chuhnk
HN has a great community and a lot of intelligent people with a wealth of
knowledge that has truly not been tapped yet. There are times when I crave
reading technical postings and learning beyond my current levels of
understanding but HN does not always permit that unless I sift through the
broad spectrum of links. Usethesource.com to me appears like a continuation of
HN in a pure technical fashion but is yet to see any community form around it
or more than 1-2 postings per day. It would be great if we could help it
flourish.

~~~
tolmasky
I like this idea. Two questions/suggestions (not sure if they already work or
not):

1\. Can you make it so I can log in with OpenID/Facebook/something else that
doesn't require me to sign up yet again. 2\. Can you make this open source so
we can collaboratively work on the algorithms behind it etc.

~~~
chuhnk
We should probably ask the creator himself whether he can do these things :)

I am merely a user who wishes to utilize the resource and hopefully with the
help of HN get others to contribute to it.

~~~
pixelbath
FYI: The creator is jgrahamc.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jgrahamc>

------
jgrahamc
Thanks for mentioning this site here. Hope people enjoy it.

1\. I've added the bookmarklet

2\. I've fixed the weird HTML in the page title on the About and Formatting
pages.

If people have suggestions please make them on UTS as I am not monitoring HN
very often these days.

------
CaseOfEmergency
Why is there HTML in the title on the "about" and "formatting" pages?

~~~
nowarninglabel
It's called "use the source" for a reason :P

------
pauljonas
/like but usethesource.com needs bookmarklet feature.

/yes, i could roll my own if the desire burned enough

/em just sayin'

~~~
jmatt

      javascript:window.location="http://news.usethesource.com/submitlink?u=+encodeURIComponent(document.location)+&t=+encodeURIComponent(document.title)
    

or

    
    
      <a style="color: #777; font-size: 2em;" href="javascript:window.location="http://news.usethesource.com/submitlink?u=+encodeURIComponent(document.location)+&t=+encodeURIComponent(document.title)>post to news.UTS</a>
    

I used it to post lis.py with no problem:
<http://news.usethesource.com/item?id=728>

~~~
pauljonas
Missing a double quote after '…u=' and both double quotes (or single quotes)
missing to properly delineate '…&t=' for the document title inclusion.

Changed those two and it's working fine.

------
yters
Maybe have some sort of link on HN to these offshoots (similar to
stackexchange)?

There have been a couple similar experiments trying to draw on HN's community,
but fizzle b/c they drop off the radar to quickly.

------
albertzeyer
Is there any Twitter/RSS feed for it?

Similar as <http://twitter.com/#!/hackernewsbot> ?

~~~
lhorie
<http://news.usethesource.com/rss>

------
acconrad
Is there a twitter handle so I can follow the articles published?

------
rb2k_
No

